# skimcoat/ level 5 using flatboxes?



## karam (Sep 25, 2014)

hi guys, karam from new Zealand here.
when skimcoating we generally apply by hand or spray.
we use mechanical tools for everything else.
the question is...
does anyone apply a level 5 finish or skimcoat using flat boxes?
if so what processes would you go through?

thank you, and I am enjoying the massive amount of informative info on this site.

cheers
karam


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to the show Karam. For level 5 spray or roll seem to be the most popular methods. The box digs in, so you would have to leave a gap between runs then go back once it dryed.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Karam, Someone did try that and posted pics once, But its not a very good method for skim coating, If your using a box im sure you will know why.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have done it on two jobs but its not the best way...but it dose give you a work out:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Welcome to the show Karam. For level 5 spray or roll seem to be the most popular methods. The box digs in, so you would have to leave a gap between runs then go back once it dryed.


back the blade of and it wont


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*skim coating with boxes*

I have skimmed several jobs with the box, all you do is stripe the box leaving a few inches between and then the next day go in between comes out great, did that twice and then sanded minimally with 220 and level 5!!!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't imagine boxing every square inch of a 400 sheet house with a 12" box two times. Somebody call a chiropractor.


----------

